
Carnival Executives Knew They Had a Virus Problem, but Kept the Party Going - jbegley
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2020-carnival-cruise-coronavirus/
======
Balanceinfinity
Cruising is kind of fun. I've traveled every way, from backpacks and youth
hostels to four star hotels - they each have their merits. No, if you take a
cruise and stop in Maine, it won't be the same as staying there for a week
with friends (I've done both), but if you haven't done it don't mock it. If
you just want a day to look a city over (or maybe take a hike in a national
park) but don't want to shlep in and out, cruising is a fun way to go.

One great thing about cruising is this (same is true of resorts in general),
if you have a large, diverse family, you can all get together for meals or
activities on some days, but go off and get away from each other on different
days - so you don't all drive each other crazy. Also, when you get older, it
makes traveling a lot easier.

------
JoeAltmaier
So did every other business in the world, until Governors started shutting
them down?

------
empath75
I'll be thrilled if the cruise industry never recovers from this.

------
obilgic
off-topic nothing extraordinary but but I like that bloomberg site is "trying
to" catch up with new york times when it comes to interactive articles.

------
pixelbreaker
The only thing in the world worse than going on a cruise that I can think of,
is going on a cruise with the coronavirus.

~~~
vorpalhex
What, you don't enjoy being stuck in a metal tub with thousands of other
people, eating diner hall food and drinking overpriced cocktails only to enjoy
watered down visits to foreign ports for extremely short time periods? But I
heard they have an infinite soda package for just $12 a day!

